# DUMB MOVIE MOMENTS thread



## Flash (Jul 20, 2013)

*: (​DUMB MOVIE MOMENTS):*​
OK. If there are movies with "Epic/Awesome" moments, there should be movies with "*Dumb/illogical moments*" too.

The moment can be anything -* Illogical/Plain-dumb/Ridiculous/Idiotic.*
Share those moments along with the movie name here and 


Spoiler



it, if it's about an ending





Spoiler



.





Spoiler



▶ *Movie name:*
▶ *The Moment*(*s*)*:
***Suggestions to add anything apart from the above two, is welcome.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Rang de Basanti

When they decide to 'kill' the politician.

uske baap ne bhi kabhi aisa plan banaya tha kya.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Assault on wall-street

The hero gets-away in the end   despite having so much advance surveillance these days


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 20, 2013)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8RwOUTvVHM


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2013)

*National treasure: Book of secrets
*Mr.cage just walks away to the president, ask him to come to a private place and potus obliges to do so..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 20, 2013)

*The Dark Knight Rises* :
Talia-Al Ghul's Death Scene ...


----------



## eggman (Jul 20, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *The Dark Knight Rises* :
> Talia-Al Ghul's Death Scene ...



And the fact that Batman has time to kiss and small talk with Catwoman when every second is important.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2013)

eggman said:


> And the fact that Batman has time to kiss and small talk with Catwoman when every second is important.



Yeah That too


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2013)

*Amazing Spiderman
*- Parker kisses stacy, after eating Fish..


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *National treasure: Book of secrets
> *Mr.cage just walks away to the president, ask him to come to a private place and potus obliges to do so..



Because that was Nicolas Cage.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Rang de Basanti
> 
> When they decide to 'kill' the politician.
> 
> uske baap ne bhi kabhi aisa plan banaya tha kya.



even killing the politician, they fire without stopping the bike


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2013)

Anorion said:


> even killing the politician, they fire without stopping the bike



I think they tried copying curving the bullets from Wanted (the movie which had Angelina Jolie and Morgan Freeman, not Salman Khan).


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2013)

^^ if killing a politician was that easy none of them would be alive.

******************************************



eggman said:


> And the fact that Batman has time to kiss and small talk with Catwoman when every second is important.



Batman didn't kiss catwoman,catwoman kissed him.

There is a difference.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 24, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> ^^ if killing a politician was that easy none of them would be alive.
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> ...



yes becoz Batman is more interested in Robin


----------



## $park (Aug 2, 2013)

Sonny's death in godfather.


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

*X men: First class 
*The scene where Xavier & Lensherr confronts Logan for joining their team. He says "Go f*** yourselves" and they just walk away.
(Xavier could've used his mind control to relay how important their mission is.. )

*Superman
*Following the Lois's death, superman reversing the earth's rotation thereby reversing time. (Don't know whether it's possible or not)


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Superman
> *Following the Lois's death, superman reversing the earth's rotation thereby reversing time. (Don't know whether it's possible or not)



No way thats even remotely possible.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 2, 2013)

my bad LOL.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2013)

^hasn't read brief history of hogwarts, you cannot apparate into castle walls unless you are the headmaster, and you need to be seventeen for the license anyway


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 2, 2013)

Almost every other fighting scenes in ancient Bollywood films.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 2, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> hairy potter and other wizkids traveling by train
> they should be like pooof bytch! me gone type.



WTF ? 

They have to learn to apparate and it is taught at higher classes cause there is a high risk of flinching as happened to ron in dh part1 when they apparated from the ministry to the Forrest .


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Almost every other fighting scenes in ancient Bollywood films.


Like this.. 
Top 11 Most Ridiculous Bollywood Action Movie Scenes


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2013)

Do not bring Harry Potter in here.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 21, 2013)

its splinching not flinching


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *X men: First class
> *The scene where Xavier & Lensherr confronts Logan for joining their team. He says "Go f*** yourselves" and they just walk away.
> (Xavier could've used his mind control to relay how important their mission is.. )



That was an awesome moment lol !!!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 22, 2013)

Won't be specific, but those moments in bollywood movies when/where Army personnel are shown unkempt in uniform (bearded/sporting long hair/having 'cool dude' antics, etc.!).


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 22, 2013)

Twilight Saga


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 22, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Twilight Saga



Thread is about MOMENTS and not whole shitty hours.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Thread is about MOMENTS and not whole shitty hours.



That whole shitty hours filled with lot of DUMB moments. You don't need to remember a thing to post here, you can simply name the Movie. That is "Twilight Saga...."


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

^^ That was epic..... 

I have seen it already, and still it bring smile in my face. WTH he was thinking while shooting this....


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

^ WTH....

Never seen such Awesome thing in my entire life.....

 :lmao:


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2013)

Somebody teach me how to drift a horse !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 27, 2013)

again, one general observation for bollywood movies [rather than DUMB MOVIE MOMENTS, this one is EMBARASSING MOVIE MOMENT(S)] - i strictly dislike double-meaning dialogues and cheap attempt at comedy, that has been on the rise in hindi cinema! am talking more about seemingly family-friendly movies. for some movies, i have to resort to using a video trimmer software first to cut out some distasteful scenes from the video-file, before i play them to be viewed by the whole home-members, but still, some times, dialogues skip your attention, and when they play, you end being totally embarrassed! i will supplement this with an example, of the movie 'ghanchakkar'....absolutely disgusting attempt at cracking 'jokes' with below-the-belt 'humour', which surface all-of-a-sudden in the movie! a well-woven story spoiled by such useless gutter-gimmicks! it's been rightly said that since past some years, genuine comedy is fading away from our cinema. that thing requires a HUGE amount of talent & active-skills, and apparently, in the wave of 'liberalisation' in everything, talent is being sidelined for cheap, do-away stuff, to look more 'open' in the eyes of others!!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 27, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> i have to resort to using a video trimmer software first to cut out some distasteful scenes from the video-file, before i play



What software is good for this. 
I've tried Windows movie maker but it can trim some of the beginning or some of the end, not anything in the middle.


----------



## asingh (Aug 27, 2013)

Spoiler



Bane is killed by Catwoman. LOL.
Batman's broken back is healed by hanging him and stretching him.


99% of Prometheus


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

X men: Last stand
The scene where Mystique disguises as Wolverine and enters Stryker's facility. 
Stryker sees the closed fists of Wolverine, and say it's something and not wolverine and ask her to shoot down..

But, Wolverine appeared with closed fists in X men origins: wolverine (while fighting Blob in boxing).
So, it's a sort of dumb..


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2013)

Chennai Express : Entire Movie was a LOL but not entertaining. Movie filled up with bunch of crappy dialogues, songs & BS.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 27, 2013)

@asingh - I've seen TDKR, but why wouldn't you put something like that (about Bane) in spoilers ?  
It'd take a lot of fun out for someone watching the movie the first time.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 27, 2013)

Pepper pots saves Iron man in Iron Man 3


----------



## asingh (Aug 27, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @asingh - I've seen TDKR, but why wouldn't you put something like that (about Bane) in spoilers ?
> It'd take a lot of fun out for someone watching the movie the first time.



Corrected. I apologize.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Pepper pots saves Iron man in Iron Man 3


How's that dumb?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 27, 2013)

asingh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should add this to a 'dumb posts on TDF thread'


----------



## Limitless (Aug 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Pepper pots saves Iron man in Iron Man 3


 lol same thing happened in Iron man 1 too! She turn on the reactor and kills Obadiah Stane


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 27, 2013)

Captain America's ending


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 27, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What software is good for this.
> I've tried Windows movie maker but it can trim some of the beginning or some of the end, not anything in the middle.



 i use 'freemake video converter'. handles trimming nicely. only that you have to end the process by re-converting the video-file, but there's a preset available for that named 'same as source', and the work gets done! it increases the size of the video, but i believe by playing around with the conversion-settings, one could limit this factor (though i haven't yet checked on it, as not bothered by it so far). there is i suppose a whole brigade of free softwares which can also do the cutting/trimming work. can try a few others as well.


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Captain America's ending



Lol..which moment ?? Captain America discovering an entire different world ??

Iron Man 3 : Mandarin's True Identity.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 27, 2013)

Chennai Express : Each and every moment


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Captain America's ending



I believe HISHE has that figured out


----------



## abhidev (Aug 27, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> How's that dumb?



Coz its Pepper Pots


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I should add this to a 'dumb posts on TDF thread'



But Bane's Death really was dumb and a huge-letdown . Plus Prometheus didnt answer half of the question that it raised .

P.S. I had a date line was *good* .


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 27, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> But Bane's Death really was dumb and a huge-letdown .



Let down, may be. Dumb, nope.



rajatGod512 said:


> Plus Prometheus didnt answer half of the question that it raised .



Isn't that the best thing about the sci fi films? for me at least it is.


----------



## asingh (Aug 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I should add this to a 'dumb posts on TDF thread'



Mmm...ok.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 27, 2013)

d3p said:


> Chennai Express : Entire Movie was a LOL but not entertaining. Movie filled up with bunch of crappy dialogues, songs & BS.


I run out from the hall after watching 15 minutes. Totally bogus type movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 27, 2013)

d3p said:


> Lol..which moment ?? Captain America discovering an entire different world ??



No, I'm talking about the entire plane sequence. Lot of stupid things over there, I was surprised nobody gave a damn about that except for the hishe guys.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 27, 2013)

Tenida said:


> I run out from the hall after watching 15 minutes. Totally bogus type movie.





i recently met a person from my society who was insisting to me on watching that movie because "it's so good!"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> X men: Last stand
> The scene where Mystique disguises as Wolverine and enters Stryker's facility.
> Stryker sees the closed fists of Wolverine, and say it's something and not wolverine and ask her to shoot down..
> 
> ...



Who said Wolverine can't have closed fists without the claws coming out?


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Who said Wolverine can't have closed fists without the claws coming out?


Stryker sees the closed fists of Wolverine, and say it's something and not wolverine and ask her to shoot down..


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Stryker sees the closed fists of Wolverine, and say it's something and not wolverine and ask her to shoot down..



Actually, i'm more worried, where these weapons fit inside his hands ??

Even if they fit, how Wolverine moves his wrist ??

*accessreel.com/sites/default/files/styles/article_full_content_image/public/field/image/hugh_jackman_wolverine.jpg?itok=Eo9pVIvC


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

d3p said:


> Actually, i'm more worried, where these weapons fit inside his hands ??
> 
> *Even if they fit, how Wolverine moves his wrist ??
> 
> **accessreel.com/sites/default/files/styles/article_full_content_image/public/field/image/hugh_jackman_wolverine.jpg?itok=Eo9pVIvC



Similar to the retractable claws of animals??


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Similar to the retractable claws of animals??



How ?? Animal claws are hidden under the paw not retractable....


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

*media.web.britannica.com/eb-media/52/63552-036-BDCF4CCE.gif


----------



## d3p (Aug 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *media.web.britannica.com/eb-media/52/63552-036-BDCF4CCE.gif



Interesting, but i doubt whether this has any similarities with Wolverine's Blades.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Stryker sees the closed fists of Wolverine, and say it's something and not wolverine and ask her to shoot down..



I meant who was that idiot who said on closing the fist the claws must come out?


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2013)

X-men origins: wolverine

Stryker types the command as "DECAPITATE" to engage weapon-x to decapitate wolverine. 
How simple command is that?


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2014)

I noticed a dumb moment in* Man of Steel,* not sure whether how many will accept!

In the climax, when superman is trying to save a family by grapping his arms around zod.
Instead of running away, those morons stood there watching the red hot beam. 

Atleast they could've saved Superman's guilty feeling, when runninh away and zod was not killed..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2014)

they were standing to watch Superman beat Zod 
( they were actually blocked by a wall thats why they didn't run away  )


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2014)

^ Actually, they could've escaped coz zod's heat vision slices the wall very slow.. 
If it were a closed wall, i would've accepted the logic..


----------

